# Template routing



## dm3stone (Oct 1, 2021)

I recently purchased some multi layer templates from Infinity Cutting Tools. Unfortunately I made the mistake cutting the pocket of cutting the pocket too large by failing to install the little removable brass bushing. The inlay piece is now too small. Is there a way to create a larger inlay using the template or do I need to scale the included template?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, stone.
can you provide some photos of your predicament ?


----------



## dm3stone (Oct 1, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> welcome to the forum, stone.
> can you provide some photos of your predicament ?





John Smith_ said:


> welcome to the forum, stone.
> can you provide some photos of your predicament ?


First pic is router with removable bushing installed which I should've used first to route pocket. Pic 2 is bushing removed. Pic 3 is finished piece and the corresponding hole or pocket which is now too large. Pic is template.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dm3stone (Oct 1, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

does Infinity have any videos on how to use the templates ?
or any similar videos on YouTube ?


----------



## dm3stone (Oct 1, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> does Infinity have any videos on how to use the templates ?
> or any similar videos on YouTube ?


I believe they do. Any of the videos would probably tell me to install the removable bushing before I cut the first pocket hole which I failed to do. Thus the current predicament. Im using the collective woodworking minds here to see if I can find a workable solution.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

are you wanting to fix what you have now ? or - trying not to learn how to do it correctly.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You could finish it off with a scroll saw or a file.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you attempt to modify the template you will most likely not be happy with the result. If that is the only piece that's undersized I'd suggest you cut a piece using a scroll saw or even a utility knife and sandpaper to make one that will fit. If everything is off, I'd go back to square one and start the inlay process all over again using the template the proper way.


----------



## aldav (May 8, 2011)

You can create a larger inlay by using the current size inlay as a template, but it won't be easy.

Cut the inlay piece out of a suitable thickness bit of MDF, plywood or similar using the small bush
Cut a square frame around the removed inlay in the waste piece of MDF to give enough clearance for the larger guide bushing to follow the outline of the new template
Stick or clamp the waste piece of MDF to the stock you're cutting your inlay piece from
Attach your new MDF template to your stock inside the square cut-out in the waste piece with double sided tape
Using the large bush cut around the outside of the template. This is the hard part, you may find it quite difficult to accurately follow the template with the router.

If you've been successful the new inlay will fit perfectly in the inlay pocket. If it needs a bit of adjustment it will be because it's too large so you can just sand it down to fit.
Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Terrie (Oct 1, 2011)

dm3stone said:


> I recently purchased some multi layer templates from Infinity Cutting Tools. Unfortunately I made the mistake cutting the pocket of cutting the pocket too large by failing to install the little removable brass bushing. The inlay piece is now too small. Is there a way to create a larger inlay using the template or do I need to scale the included template?


Just a thought but, have you considered just gluing the piece down, finish the pattern correctly (some of the next pieces will overlap the mistake), then whatever bits of unfilled recess remaining could be filled with a colored or sparkly epoxy or even a piece of the same wood just hand cut and sanded. I made the same mistake with the dragon fly once.


----------

